# Competition in Florida?



## finsfree (Aug 21, 2013)

Does anybody know of any up coming Barbeque competitions in Florida?

I live in Palm Beach County.


----------



## bruno994 (Aug 21, 2013)

You would need to check out the FBA website, Florida BBQ Association.


----------



## finsfree (Aug 21, 2013)

Gotcha. Thanks.


----------



## dougmays (Aug 26, 2013)

Ditto the FBA's site. I've started competing in FL comps so maybe i'll see you at one.

BTW, i'm not sure if you've checked out our South Florida Gathering page yet but its a great time with some great people! 

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/138307/2013-south-florida-gathering-3rd-annual-nov-8-10th

would love to have ya!


----------



## finsfree (Aug 27, 2013)

dougmays said:


> Ditto the FBA's site. I've started competing in FL comps so maybe i'll see you at one.
> 
> BTW, i'm not sure if you've checked out our South Florida Gathering page yet but its a great time with some great people!
> http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/138307/2013-south-florida-gathering-3rd-annual-nov-8-10th
> ...



Sounds good! I would like to tall to people about cooking and get some ideas.


----------

